# Anyone With Experience with Placidochromis Fry?



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I have some placidochromis electra superior that have decided to start spawning for me. Well the problem is, I stripped mom of her fry at 2 weeks, I had about 40 or so. They don't seem to want to eat much. I've lost a couple here and there. I just wonder if there is something I could do to get them eating better? I'm trying crushed fine flake and BBS at this point and some but not all are eating, just not like I'D like them to.. 

Any suggestions for this first time placido mommy?

*Here's a pic of daddy.. *


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

how baout liquid fry food or a little bit of hard boiled egg yolk cause i feed my fry the yolk of hard boiled eggs and finly grounded shrim pellets and fish food but thats just me


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

brine shrimp maybe?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

he/she already tried brine shrimp


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

try this, take your fine crushed flakes soak it in some liquid garlic for just like 30sec not even and then put it in their. Otherwise get your hands on some of Uncle Rick's food.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I've been using Uncle's food and BBS. I'm willing to try anything to keep most alive that's all.. I'm going to also email the person I got the fish from to begin with and see if she has any suggestions.
Thanks!~


----------

